# Qld: Palm Cove/Ellis Beach



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't think I was going to make it out today before the wind picked up but it never came! Not a breath of wind at all, Perfect! (except for loading in 32 degrees with no breeze).
Launched from plam cove and trolled a silver hardbody behind as I headed north, got around the bend and stopped to have afew throws at the rocks, no hits but a few Long Toms followed the lure back, would have made great bait if the damn thinks would take it! Saw a Black Tip crusing the shallows so threw the lure at him, not interested :lol:

Pretty nice secluded beach from there up to the next set set of rocks, a little too secluded... Saw a few guys in bronze coloured togs up ahead, got a bit closer and realised thry wernt togs! :shock: Paddling double time I spotted another person up ahead in bronze togs, but this one was female. Looked like a good spot to have a cast so headed over for a closer inspection  A few hundred meters later the figure seemed to become more male in appearence and once again I was paddling at the speed of light.

Arrived at Ellis beach a bit buggered and alot sooner that I had expected, changed lures and had a go at the rocks but nothing, saw some bait jumping a bit further out so I headed back in that direction. 
No luck so found my self a little beach and after a quick yak-by for nudests, I pulled in for a drink and a happy snap:










Tied on a popper and set off, heading out further again this time. Still nothing so stopped for a few more pics of this amazing day:

_Only another 20 miles to the reef_









_Looking SE toward Double Island, just beutiful!_









Had enough of sucking at fishing so headed back in. After breaking my trolley halfway up the beach and then filling the car with sand, I finally drove off.
Next trip i might head out to Double Island with bait, damn things have got to be around here somewhere, and I still haven't bagged me a barra at all this season


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like you found "Ashtray Bay" - full of old **** and buts!


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm lookin at headin up to cairns in the september holidays, will be bringing my hobie adventure up, not too familiar with the area but am keen to give it a go. The missus is worried about crocs just off the beach there at palm cove. Can you shed some light on what the area holds and whether its a worthwhile proposition fishing off palm cove etc. Any green zones, restricted areas etc

andrew


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Palm Cove is a far few kilometers from any creeks, crocs shouldnt be a problem, there is actualy some tourist kayak tour that operates from there, so im sure they would have been eaten by now. There are no green zones until you get further up the highway or if you go out to the reef. Hopefully I will have been to a lot more places by september so remind me when it gets closer and I'll give you some of my spots ;-)


----------



## murf (Mar 17, 2009)

great paddling weather use to catch spotties and small sharks off the jetty at palmcove mainly hammerheads they call it shark ally, caught a couple barra on lures off the rocks.Beach was closed once because a small croc was swimming along there iam talking 19 yrs ago Great spot in winter is the caravanpark still there?


----------



## murf (Mar 17, 2009)

great paddling weather use to catch spotties and small sharks off the jetty at palmcove mainly hammerheads they call it shark ally, caught a couple barra on lures off the rocks.Beach was closed once because a small croc was swimming along there iam talking 19 yrs ago Great spot in winter is the caravanpark still there?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The conditions look PERFECT! I'm very jealous.

Surprising you didn't get a fish but in surroundings like that who cares. Pity about the naked men, I'm guessing you were near that rainbow flag resort.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

The Caravan Park is still there. I have heard stories of people catching giant spanids off that jetty, never seen any serious fish taken from it but. I saw about 5 shark fins as well as that one I mentioned so it certainly is shark alley.


----------

